# DreamChi Tote Bag (enhanced)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woohooooo!!!! now workin with pockets! oh fun! :brushteeth:

this was a custom order made for someone on fb
open tote bag style with padding inside & embroidery!

front








inside regular pocket








back zippered pocket!









phew! was up till 5 am sewing sewing sewing! now to sleep comfy. let me know what you guys think while i cuddle with the furballs! :foxes_13:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> I love it!


Thanks Evelyn!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I cannot imagine the time you put into your stuff Pidge! Everything you make is amazing.

I love the pockets!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> I cannot imagine the time you put into your stuff Pidge! Everything you make is amazing.
> 
> I love the pockets!


Thanks amy! I find that this item is the most time consuming and laborous of all! But the end result is pretty nifty, as long as my clients are happy with my work as well as my loyal fans I will continue to make more things along the way until my back gives out haha :lol: 

I'm actually getting a new line in soon, will be making things for small pets. The first one will be a fun fun item for ferrets 

I also got more ideas for doggy items but that's in the works before any pics come out. Some are doggy carriers, new bed, plush house, organizers...etc! Those are still bring worked out along with more clothing attire. Eep my brain is gonna go on overload along with my current orders :albino:


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great job! Looks terrific!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Great job! Looks terrific!


Thank you angel Cindy!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thanks amy! I find that this item is the most time consuming and laborous of all! But the end result is pretty nifty, as long as my clients are happy with my work as well as my loyal fans I will continue to make more things along the way until my back gives out haha :lol:
> 
> I'm actually getting a new line in soon, will be making things for small pets. The first one will be a fun fun item for ferrets
> 
> I also got more ideas for doggy items but that's in the works before any pics come out. Some are doggy carriers, new bed, plush house, organizers...etc! Those are still bring worked out along with more clothing attire. Eep my brain is gonna go on overload along with my current orders :albino:


Oh wow Pidge with that many projects do you ever walk away from your sewing machine? I am sure whatever new line you make is going to turn out fabulous!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Ahhh ferret stuff! Want.

This bag is really nice.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Oh wow Pidge with that many projects do you ever walk away from your sewing machine? I am sure whatever new line you make is going to turn out fabulous!


Hehe yes as much as I want to stay home and create more I have a part time job to attend to during the day so that's why I'm up late in the morning. Also take breaks to see the bf and to relax the muscles, it gets tiring to sew for hours on end. Can't leave out time to play with the furballs! Thanks! Im hoping for more variety of clients when I add this line in, just wish I had my own to show better lol. I am actually going to send the one I make as a gift to a friend of mine who has a ferret and for her to take pics too


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Moonfall said:


> Ahhh ferret stuff! Want.
> 
> This bag is really nice.


Hi moonfalll  do you still have yours? Thank you!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I like the addition of pockets! are you going to make dog carriers soon Pidge?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I like the addition of pockets! are you going to make dog carriers soon Pidge?


still got orders and other projects to do, if i find the time i shall


----------

